# Marijuana price index



## R.O.V. (May 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I saw a headline on MSN.ca titled 'Marijuana price index'. It was a very interesting read. They referred to a new site that tracks the price of weed in all provinces and states in North America. Not that anyone here uses pot!! But just in case, you can now see if your getting the best price in your neck of the woods!

http://www.priceofweed.com/

Cheers,
R.O.V


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

Well... I'm surprised to see that the price has stayed about the same since the early 90's. Pot must be one of those items that they take into account when they report the ridiculously low CPI.


----------

